# oscar in a 75g?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i have a 75g 49Lx21Hx18W the stock is 
2 JD's(3"&2.5")
1 firemouth
I had got of my labs and aratus and my kribs are in a 30g.
My question is if he/she is to small should he be in a grow out tank like my 29g?
Also would this work out in this tank my fish havent been that mean but if they get all mean he will be transfered to my lfs display tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, if you time it perfectly there shouldn't be any problems introducing an oscar. The oscar should be atleast the size (or a hair smaller) than the largest cichlid in the tank. If they're too small they'll get beat up. If they're too big they'll throw a beatin'


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

My feeling is that an oscar along with two Jack Dempseys and a firemouth in a 75 gallon tank is a bit much if we're talking long-term. Compatibility could be a definite issue as these fish mature and fight over territory, and bioload will most definitely be an issue. Several large (50%+) weekly water changes will likely be needed in order to keep nitrAtes under control (i.e. below 40 PPM at the very minimum; at or below 20 PPM would be much more ideal) once all of those fish reach adult size.

I'd say it's fine if you don't mind thinning down your stock in this tank as problems arise, but if you are not prepared to rehome some of these fish, I'd reconsider this plan of adding an oscar to the mix...
BV


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well i am running a wisper 60 canister,2 powerheads,1 wisper 100 "waterfall" filters with 45% weekly water changes would that be ok?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I would think so


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

any other advice?Would the firemouth fit in a 28g if needed?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

sweet so if all **** brakes loose i will put the firemouth with the malawi in the 28g or if they all wont fit who could go in a 20g?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Put the malawi in the 20, keep the fm in the 29


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok so i am rehoming the fish in the 20g so it can be a malawi show tank and the 28g be a nice and buetiful firemouth thanks.Also what should be in the firemouth tank lots of lpants,some plants and caves with rock stacks,little bit of plants and lots of caves?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd do some floating plants and a couple of rock formations that make caves. Substrate is your choice. Some swordtails will bring the FM out more for viewing...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i made a dither of choice thread in CA forum and decided to go a group of 6 sword tails and when they breed oscar food


----------

